# CLEANING GOLD



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Any body know what to use to clean gold rims. I got a set of 14 gold centers in good shape but i wabted to see if theres anything i can use to keep them clean. Something that wont fade em. I been using eagle one chrome cleaner and its done good but i know its only a matter of time before they fade anyways


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Plain old soap and water. Use dayton cleaner as well sometimes.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Plain old soap and water. Use dayton cleaner as well sometimes.


ive tried soap and water but for some reason they wont shine. Dayton cleaner i havent tried. Any clue where to get some or is it something i gotta order


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

singlepumphopper said:


> ive tried soap and water but for some reason they wont shine. Dayton cleaner i havent tried. Any clue where to get some or is it something i gotta order


Order directly from dayton. The key is to keep your wheels as clean as possible.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Order directly from dayton. The key is to keep your wheels as clean as possible.


thanks for the info homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

singlepumphopper said:


> thanks for the info homie....:thumbsup:


No prob


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

singlepumphopper said:


> Any body know what to use to clean gold rims. I got a set of 14 gold centers in good shape but i wabted to see if theres anything i can use to keep them clean. Something that wont fade em. I been using eagle one chrome cleaner and its done good but i know its only a matter of time before they fade anyways



Chinas or D's?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

EBAY said:


> Chinas or D's?


suppose to b roadsters but im sure there chinas. I bought em from that crook sal from usa tire and wheels and he fuked me every single way he could so there probably chinas


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

O snap


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Dayton cleaner like mentioned or British wire wheel cleaner. I've also had good results with rainx on gold bike parts an a gold slot machine. The trick with gold is to avoid rubbing the actual gold.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Dayton cleaner like mentioned or British wire wheel cleaner. I've also had good results with rainx on gold bike parts an a gold slot machine. The trick with gold is to avoid rubbing the actual gold.


thanks for the info homie. I always scrub my rims.....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

singlepumphopper said:


> thanks for the info homie. I always scrub my rims.....


Once gold is faded, all you need to do is polish it off. I have a chain steering wheel that used to be gold, wiped it all off with cloth rags and chrome polish. Maybe overkill but on my d'z with gold hubs and nips, I spray the British wire cleaner then rinse with water and use compressed air to dry so there's no water spots.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I use meguires "hot chrome" on my chrome and gold daytons... its safe for gold...

-make sure wheels arent too hot 
-rinse with soap and water.. 
-spray the hot chrome spray on the wheels let sit for a few seconds 
-then rinse the spray off.. 
-no streaks if you wipe it down right after...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I use meguires "hot chrome" on my chrome and gold daytons... its safe for gold...
> 
> -make sure wheels arent too hot
> -rinse with soap and water..
> ...


X93 I use the same shit too. but after I spray it on the rims I let it sit for about 15 seconds so it can get as much of the brake dust and gunk off my rims and then I use a brush with the long hairs on it to get between the spokes and to get as much of the hub as I can then I rinse the spray off with the water hose.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

BigLos said:


> X93 I use the same shit too. but after I spray it on the rims I let it sit for about 15 seconds so it can get as much of the brake dust and gunk off my rims and then I use a brush with the long hairs on it to get between the spokes and to get as much of the hub as I can then I rinse the spray off with the water hose.


:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZY V.I. (May 2, 2008)

British Wire Wheel cleaner is the best for 24k Daytons. If u dont have Daytons the gold wont shine as nice because chinas dont have 24K plating. If u dont have British Wire Wheel cleaner get some palmolive dish washing soap and water in a bucket. Cut a piece of old sweat pants long enough for u to reach on both sides of the rim so u can get between the spokes and the hub. Soak your rag in the water with plenty of palmolive dish soap. Cashmoneyspeed is right u dont want to touch them to much just lightly or they will start fading. The rag in palmolive soap is for those filthy dirty gold Daytons. They will look nice after that. Ive had real Daytons for over 15 years. Thats what the old Dayton guys in ohio told me to do. The new Dayton cleaner isnt as good as the British W W cleaner. I hope this helps .:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the positive feed bak. I will try all of em and see which onw works better for my rims. Being that there China's and proubly china gold also


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

British wire wheel cleaner


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

I have all my parts on my bike gold plated. They have been plated for 15yrs and ur started to look real dull I used brasso metal polish u can find it at any grocery store or hardware store. Make sure gold is real clean place a lil bit on it let sit till it dries only a couple min and polish off with a terry cloth gold will come right back and give u that shine


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

aztecsef1 said:


> I have all my parts on my bike gold plated. They have been plated for 15yrs and ur started to look real dull I used brasso metal polish u can find it at any grocery store or hardware store. Make sure gold is real clean place a lil bit on it let sit till it dries only a couple min and polish off with a terry cloth gold will come right back and give u that shine


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you arent supposed to use anything abrasive on gold plating. and even a klenex is considered abrasive at some point. use something that is spray on and rinse off and air dry if you really want to extend the life of your wie wheels.


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereospic (Oct 21, 2012)

Real Riders roll chinas mayne.

Thanks MM


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereospic said:


> Real Riders roll chinas mayne.
> 
> Thanks MM


:roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I've always used bleche white on the tires and the gold, works like a champ , and I already keep a bottle in the car...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

bleche white on gold?????


----------

